# Welcome back F150Raptor!



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm glad to see you started your rigs back up for TPU F@H. Cheers my friend!


----------



## F150_Raptor (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks! It's just the g34 rig running for now.  I needed some heat in the basement.


----------

